# High blood



## Sean1981 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi 
I tested my 6 yr olds blood at 9:15 it was 19.1 I gave her a nighttime injection at 10 o'clock it was 20.5 then again at 11 o'clock it was 21.5 not sure what to do?


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 2, 2016)

I think the advice would be the same as for Nikki, If your not happy go to A&E


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 3, 2016)

I concur with Alan. A&E will check everything for you.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 3, 2016)

Do you have a set pathway you have to follow. I mean if BG is this, do this, etc, or a helpline number as he is a child?


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 3, 2016)

I would give a correction dose of fast acting insulin, do you know how to do this?  And more importantly do you know how to work out how much to give?
If not then go to A&E.
Good luck


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 3, 2016)

Hope you got sorted.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 3, 2016)

Hope everything has settled this morning


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Apr 3, 2016)

I think if you take her to a hospital they will give her an additional dose of fast acting insulin and water to keep her hydrated. They will then monitor her with blood tests until she reaches her normal threshold. The downside of this is that she will be in unfamiliar surroundings and probably a bit scared. If you can do this yourself in the surroundings of your own home it might be better for her. You always have the A+E option if this doesn't work out.


----------



## Tina Sabarre (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi, I am new to the group.  My name is Tina and I live in the Philippines.   Have been struggling with keeping the blood sugar levels low of my son (10 yrs old) recently.  No change in food, in fact need to lower because of very high blood sugar levels.  It has affected his weight and height gain.  did you any of few experience this? We are on fixed dosage of Humalog 25 mix, twice a day.  My doctor still wants to observe but I am getting anxious.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Tina, If I were you write everything down ,time bg, & whats  been  eaten. What he has been doing. It may just be he is growing up at that age.  Good luck & keep asking . Nxt time you see Dr you can show him the figures,


----------

